# Queensferry crossing.



## Hamish (Mar 21, 2017)

The new bridge being built across the Forth estuary alongside the old Road bridge and the Forth rail bridge.


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 21, 2017)

​What a beautiful bridge!


----------



## Falcon (Mar 21, 2017)

Beautiful !   It looks like a giant sailboat.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 21, 2017)

Yes Falcon, I thought the same thing!


----------



## Hamish (Mar 22, 2017)

Thank you all for looking and commenting.


----------

